# Greenville SC "Sticky Bun" ride



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'll be visiting the inlaws in Greenville, SC, over Memorial Day weekend and would like to ride the famous "Sticky Bun" route from Furman to Saluda and back. Anyone know where I can find a cue sheet/map for the route? Any suggestions for picking up with a group ride there on Saturday or Sunday? 

I've ridden the SB route several times before, once on my own just winging it and at least once with pickup rides leaving from Furman. I know it can be dicy riding with folks you don't know, but I got lucky the last time and rode with nice guys who accomodated my slightly slower pace on the steeper climbs. We averaged about 18 mph overall for the whole ride, but I'm not in as good a shape now and 17 mph overall might be a more realistic pace.

My impression is that a lot of groups leave Furman throughout the day on weekends heading up to Saluda and back. I'd be looking for a group of "B" cyclists shooting for 16-17 mph average as I am just looking for a comfortably pace long ride rather than a gutbuster. It's hilly where I live in Raleigh, NC, but no sustained climbs like you have near Greenville.


----------



## jblanch882 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Bike routes for Greenville SC*

Hey.. I live in the area and do that route sometimes. If you get to the Furman parking lot early on a Sat. They really leave at all times 7-9 Am. You can usually find a group waiting to leave. I will try to attatch a pdf file of bike routes in Greenville. I think route 6 is what you are looking for. You can also leave from North Greenville College to shorten the distance. (although I don't remember exactly how much..)

Happy riding..

Oh well that did not work. File is too big.. I found the link where I originally saved the pdf. Here is the link:

http://www.greenvilleplanning.com/transportation_planning/Bike_Routes/Bike Routes.pdf


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I'll refer to it next time in Greenville. I ended up riding from an elementary school several miles south of N. Greenville college. It was about 40-45 miles round trip.


----------

